

Selling Source Code - bluehex
http://mattgemmell.com/selling-source-code/#resubmit

======
bluehex
I resubmitted this as it didn't get any attention or comments 3 years ago. I
thought it was an interesting read and wanted to hear peoples experiences with
or opinions on selling source code.

